# Hymer B584 fixing cupboards to ceiling



## Old_VicR (Dec 18, 2008)

The wall cupboards appear to have dropped down from the ceiling of our Hymer B584 and the existing screws have pulled out.
Does anyone know how these should be fixed, or a workable alternative?
Many thanks.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,
We had the same problem, I used some aluminium angle (length about 15cm) drilled to accept screws and inserted this *inside* the cupboards at the front (near the bed) and at the rear. 
I used a couple of lengths of wood wedged between the cupboards and the floor to support the cupboards in the correct position whilst fixing.(use something like beer mats to protect the woodwork).
Take the existing screw out of the cupboard to ceiling fixing and use this to gauge the maximum length of the new ceilng screws, also check that the screws going into the sides of the cupboards are not too long!
I can let you have some pics if that will help.
Mel.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pics as promised. (More to follow)


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

More pics, if you need any more help please let me know.
Mel.


----------



## Old_VicR (Dec 18, 2008)

*B584 cupboards*

Dear Baron1

Many thanks for your reply and the photographs -all very helpful!

Out of interest, what are you screwing into in the ceiling? Is it just foam or is there a skin of something to fix to?

Best regards,

Old VicR


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Old VicR,
My 'van is a 2005 model that has a thin board of some kind backed by the insulating foam. This is the reason I used as many screws as I did to spread the load rather than just the one screw. 
I forgot to say, I also packed the original holes with wood and glued it in place with "No More Nails" before replacing the original screws with fatter ones.
Use the fattest self tappers you can find to fix to the ceiling, and a thin coat of "NMNs" on the aluminium plates wouldn't go amiss.

Rgds Mel.

PS When you wedge the cupboards up to the celing with lengths of wood make sure you protect the woodwork of the cupboards with something like beermats as it takes a lot of force to get them tight to the ceiling, and, obviously, use the floor not your bar table as the footing for the support.


----------



## Old_VicR (Dec 18, 2008)

Mel,
Many thanks for the additional information.
I now feel a little happier about trying to fix it myself.
Is it safe to assume that your repair has been a complete success?
Best regards,
Vic


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Vic,
After I did the repair (last week) we had a few days away and, perhaps unwisely, let TomTom "take the strain" . It took us down some of the roughest roads the van has ever been on crossing the Lincolnshire Fens and the cupboards are still in place.

It remains to be seen how they will fare in Belgium!!!! ......but I'm quietly confident.
Rgds Mel.


----------



## Old_VicR (Dec 18, 2008)

Mel,
Many thanks for that. I hope your cupboards stay put because I will be copying your method as closely as I am able.
Best regards,
Vic


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just back from two weeks in Belgium, France, Germany and The Netherlands.........cupboards still OK Phew!!

Did you sort yours out Vic??


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Mel, you didn't put enough beer in them then!!!

Happy Christmas

Terry


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I know Terry,
MUST TRY HARDER !!!😉

Mel.


----------



## Old_VicR (Dec 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, not yet!

Other priorities have got in the way, not least a leaking kitchen skylight on the Hymer.

It began to leak in Autumn 2012 and I fixed it by sealing around it with "exterior" mastic (the type used for fixing windows etc).

All seemed OK until recently when the rain started to pour in again.

I cleaned all the old mastic and sealed it with Sikaflex.

It still leaked! I should not have been surprised as I was working in freezing conditions and it rained halfway through the job.

Since then I have cleaned it thoroughly with White Spirit and Methylated Spirit prior to sealing with Sikaflex.

It has not let any water in during the last lot of storms, so I am hopeful that it will be OK in the long term.

Then I need to get on and fix the cupboards.

Merry Christmas and thank you for enquiring.

Vic


----------



## Old_VicR (Dec 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, not yet!

Other priorities have got in the way, not least a leaking kitchen skylight on the Hymer.

It began to leak in Autumn 2012 and I fixed it by sealing around it with "exterior" mastic (the type used for fixing windows etc).

All seemed OK until recently when the rain started to pour in again.

I cleaned all the old mastic and sealed it with Sikaflex.

It still leaked! I should not have been surprised as I was working in freezing conditions and it rained halfway through the job.

Since then I have cleaned it thoroughly with White Spirit and Methylated Spirit prior to sealing with Sikaflex.

It has not let any water in during the last lot of storms, so I am hopeful that it will be OK in the long term.

Then I need to get on and fix the cupboards.

Merry Christmas and thank you for enquiring.

Vic


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Baron1,
After a month in Spain on some very rough roads I have experienced the exact same issue as you, ie locker parting company with the ceiling (TV cabinet to be exact). As you say it needs a lot of force to put the locker back in contact with the ceiling. Has your solution stud the test of time? Initialy I thought I might fit a packing piece between the dropped locker and the ceiling as a means for reducing the load on the ceiling screws but if the locker will go back to be in contact with the ceiling I would prefer that. At present I am working on the metal bracket sourcing. 
Geoff. 
Hymer B574 2002


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Borisd0 said:


> Hi Baron1,
> After a month in Spain on some very rough roads I have experienced the exact same issue as you, ie locker parting company with the ceiling (TV cabinet to be exact). As you say it needs a lot of force to put the locker back in contact with the ceiling. Has your solution stud the test of time? Initialy I thought I might fit a packing piece between the dropped locker and the ceiling as a means for reducing the load on the ceiling screws but if the locker will go back to be in contact with the ceiling I would prefer that. At present I am working on the metal bracket sourcing.
> Geoff.
> Hymer B574 2002


Geoff, this is an old thread and Baron1 hasn't been about since 2015. Geriatricbackpacker aka Terry is still about he may be able to help.

Another Terry

Terry


----------

